# Аккардион, помогите оценить



## lordgod (16 Дек 2016)

Аккардион spranger 70х годов почти новый помогите оценить! Находится в Москве.


----------



## Kuzalogly (16 Дек 2016)

Акродрипон красивый.

Если был капремонт- ставьте цену 9 тр.    Если не было- делайте капремонт за 10 тр, потом за 9 тр продавайте. Если капремонта не было и он не планируется- подарите мастеру на запчасти или детям на опыты.


----------



## Евгений51 (17 Дек 2016)

lordgod писал:


> Аккардион spranger 70х годов почти новый помогите оценить! Находится в Москве.
> 
> 5-6 т.


----------

